# help me come up with a water resistant system for wading in the river



## cam (26/1/16)

I have a problem... My other biggest addiction is flyfishing, this has already claimed 2 mods so i need some out the box thinkers to help me brainstorm a more resistant, but still accessible solution for having my vape while up to my arm pits in angry water. 
Yes i do sometimes loose my footing and fall in.
What i am thinking right now. 
Maybe purchase a set of smaller cheaper but still functional kit. thinking 2 i Just2's
Have the above on a lanyard around my neck in some sort of a dry bag.
now the issue, how to have access without making it too time consuming or fiddly?
even toyed with condomizing the pen mod... worried about air flow though.

hope someone smarter than i can give me an idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (26/1/16)

Is it really that necessary to take it into the water with you? I can go into a mall or somewhere where it's not allowed for hours on end without taking my mod with me. I just vape again when I get back to the car, but I guess it's different for other people.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/16)

I take my REO fishing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jebula999 (26/1/16)

cam said:


> I have a problem... My other biggest addiction is flyfishing, this has already claimed 2 mods so i need some out the box thinkers to help me brainstorm a more resistant, but still accessible solution for having my vape while up to my arm pits in angry water.
> Yes i do sometimes loose my footing and fall in.
> What i am thinking right now.
> Maybe purchase a set of smaller cheaper but still functional kit. thinking 2 i Just2's
> ...


Condoms


----------



## dwayne19420 (26/1/16)

Hey @cam I have been thinking the same thing I have a new found intrest in fly fishing and I have found this waterproof bag for cell phones that may work still need to get my hands on one for testing ... smpl mod with goblin mini would fit perfectly in it. Just one of my thoughts. Cape union mart sell it if I am not mistaken.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevape;) (26/1/16)

Like oom Rob suggesting a full on mech should work fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/1/16)

I'll probably get hated on for saying this...but Reo FTW


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)

Stick mod into balloon, then when you want to vape you just blow a lungfull into the balloon.
When your lungs are empty, hit the fire button and let the balloon squeeze the vape back into your lungs.
Try not to blow any gwell or gob into the tank, the return vape will be rather unpleasant I imagine.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

great ideas thanks all. question, wont a wet mech be a danger as it has no protective circitry?


----------



## DoubleD (26/1/16)

cam said:


> great ideas thanks all. question, wont a wet mech be a danger as it has no protective circitry?



The only thing you dont want to get wet is the battery. I was pushed into a jacuzzi once with my reo in my pocket, I think I got lucky because I was quick to pull it out and dry the battery and that very battery is still in use today. Again I think I got lucky, most cases when a battery gets wet, it wont work again.
As for the Reo, well I was vaping in said jacuzzi 5mins later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (26/1/16)




----------



## Alex (26/1/16)

The indestructible waterproof Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dave1 (26/1/16)

You could strip the mod and use a Silicone Conformal coating on the board and switches depending on the type of switches. Silicone grease on the battery and contacts would protect them but be so messy and after all of this the tank or dripper will still be flooded even on a REO so a waterproof bag would be the only option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

thanks again all who have contributed, given me some good food for thought, looks like a small tube mech may be my best bet as my new all day river companion.


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

yip that elvt seems about perfect, except a few other reviews that reckon it isnt that waterproof.. 
either way worth a try.


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)

cam said:


> great ideas thanks all. question, wont a wet mech be a danger as it has no protective circitry?



No, without an electrolyte DC doesnt conduct in water.
Thats why you need the acid in a lead acid battery, to conduct current flow.

My Caravela wasnt harmed in any way, using an evic 18650 batt case, the standard Caravela is stainless steel 18350.
Up to the brim with tap water(click on image for larger size)


took it outside for better light



spilled water into the rda base and still not firing.



In case you think this is fake, heres the battery opened.



As always some common sense is required after dunking mods and donuts, the mod needs to be dried out and the soggy donut thrown away.

Test done in tap water, your mileage may vary with salt water.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

ok blujeanz you sold me... thanks for all the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (26/1/16)

erm, hate to bring up old dead horses,but that hoodie mod with the vape in the drawstring...hmm


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/16)

else buy something cheap, so that if/when it dies. its not going to cause any anguish


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/1/16)

Isn't the Heatvape invader mini waterproof?


----------



## Silver (27/1/16)

cam said:


> I have a problem... My other biggest addiction is flyfishing, this has already claimed 2 mods so i need some out the box thinkers to help me brainstorm a more resistant, but still accessible solution for having my vape while up to my arm pits in angry water.
> Yes i do sometimes loose my footing and fall in.
> What i am thinking right now.
> Maybe purchase a set of smaller cheaper but still functional kit. thinking 2 i Just2's
> ...



@cam, you could always go for a cheapie like an Evod1 with some tube battery - like the old spinner or something similar.

Then put a waterproof bag around it but make it seal somehow just before the drip tip. Maybe use some elastic band and double or triple it around the bag. Then you could still press the fire button through the waterproof bag while having access to the tip.

And if the whole thing gets lost or broken its not that expensive.

Just realised now that my plan may not work if the bag is airtight because the atomiser needs airflow at the base. Lol, gonna post anyway - it may help you in some other way.

Good luck and let us know how it goes

Edit - maybe you can make the seal just below the airholes on the atomiser.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/1/16)

Any 18650 mech mod with a Subtank Mini or similar on top should do the trick to keep the demons at bay. A .5 ohm coil does produce more than enough vapor and taste. Showmanship should be directed at the fishing part, not your vaping.
If it does drop in the water and you are able to recover it, the worst of your fears would / should be what the people upstream did to the water. The mod itself will not be damaged by the moisture and the wet battery should also not be an issue - just shake off excess water and you should be ok.. 
Adds a different meaning to 'Shake & Vape'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cam (27/1/16)

thanks guys, think that is exactly the route i will go.. a tube mech in a dry bag around my neck. 
sadly tube mech mods seem to be scarce right now, but i am sure i will find a pair somewhere even if second hand.
seem to have really bad luck with regulated mods anyhow... those that i have not drowned seem to suffer pms.. have a graveyard box of dead or mostly dead mods. 
and i absolutely agree with keeping the clouds down on the river... need to see what i am doing

really appreciate everyone's help with this, some great ideas.


----------

